# Monte Montgomery



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I first heard him thru some tunes I accidently downloaded off of one of them programs. He's from texas, plays mostly acoustic, a very unique approach... and he is incredible... I have posted a link in the youtube section check it out, Little Wing on the acoustic..... amazing. 
Anybody else heard of him ??


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Wow...*

Wow...that certainly was enlightening and entertaining. Back to the woodshed for me. Great addition to the message board! :rockon:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I remember viewing that video a few months ago. What a sound from an acoustic!


----------

